
Google Bounce Rates: The Untold Story - hoag
http://www.distilled.co.uk/blog/ppc/google-bounce-rates-the-untold-story/
======
hoag
My apologies if this is elementary to some (most?) of you... I for one
appreciated verification of my understanding of this particular concept.

